# Bloated fish with white poop... again...



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

junlge labs anti-parasite medicated fish food.
flubendazole (be careful to not overdose or you will kill everything in your tank; plants fish snails, everything)


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll look for that stuff today at Petsmart, thanks. Public bus doesn't run very often on Sunday so this should be fun..


----------

